# Vernon Res.



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I am under the understanding that Vernon res. was drained to do some repairs this fall. Last week I drove by it and noticed that it has plenty of water. Are the repairs complete? Are their any fish left in there? Are their any plans on stocking it before ice over?


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

They just drained it to clean out the outlet. So they started refilling as soon as it was drained. Probably a few fish in it. But I would bet it won't be stocked until spring.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

There might be a few fished left depending how far they drained it. They are going to stock it this coming spring with rainbows only. So I hope some of the native browns survived so they can get there population up again!


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

It was apparently packed on Saturday. Still a few fish left. But I doubt they will restock it this year.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the Info. I agree with you I hope the browns stayed in there and hopefully some of the tiger trout remained. I do wish they would stock it before the ice fishing season.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just looking in around here locally. Everything is froze over this past week.. Anyone know if Vernon has froze yet?


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

*Update on Vernon Res. From DWR*

I thought you would appreciate the email sent to me from the DWR.

>>> 12/11/2008 4:19 PM >>>
I am under the understanding that Vernon res. was drained to do some repairs this fall. Last week I drove by it and noticed that it has plenty of water. Are the repairs complete? Are their any fish left in there? Are their any plans on stocking it before ice over? If you don't have the answers, is their some one better to contact. Thanks

*Thanks for your interest in the fishing at Vernon Reservoir. Yes, the repairs are completed and, as you have noticed, there is plenty of water. Unfortunately, there are not many fish in the reservoir. We have stocked about 100 two lb rainbows from a hatchery and will be stocking several hundred tiger trout. However, the tiger trout will only be about six inches long. Thus, the fishing this fall and winter will be slow. But, next year should be good fishing at Vernon.

Hope that helps.

Don Wiley*


----------

